# Wir drücken genüsslich unseren Käse aus



## dergott

¿Amigos, que puede significar esto?:

Wir stehen auf den Schultern von Riesen und drücken genüsslich unseren Käse aus.  
__
__ 
Das habe ich übersetz:
_Estamos en los hombros de gigantes y presionamos placenteramente nuestro queso._
__


----------



## jester.

Hola amigo,

tu traducción me parece correcta, sin embargo no puedo decirte si es ironía o algo completamente diferente.

Quizá un poco más de contexto sería útil para explicarte el sentido de esta expresión.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------



## dergott

En este caso no habría mucho contexto, lo único que sé sobre ello es que se trata de una típica frase alemana


----------



## jester.

No la he oído jamás, pero eso no significa necesariamente que no exista.

Claro que entiendo las palabras, pero no el sentido, y tampoco reconozco la frase como frase hecha típica.
Pero es posible que alguien pueda ayudarte con ese problema.

Quizá es una frase anticuada así que alguien más viejo que yo puede ayudarte.

Saludos
j3st3r


----------



## Synclaire

Ehmm... vieja no soy, pero tengo un poco más de años que tu  

No, tampoco lo conozco. Está bien traducido, pero a quien se le ocurre subirse a los hombros de gigantes (que aquí en Alemania realmente a veces se encuentran  ) y ponerse a escurrir (!?!) queso ?!

Eldios, dale, dinos un poquito mas sobre el contexto !


----------



## jester.

Synclaire said:
			
		

> Ehmm... vieja no soy, pero tengo un poco más de años que tu


Exactamente eso quise decir... 



			
				Synclaire said:
			
		

> Eldios, dale, dinos un poquito mas sobre el contexto !


Ya dijo que no había contexto especial. Piensa que es una frase hecha.


A propósito, Google no conoce tampoco la frase.

Saludos,
j3str3


----------



## dergott

Bueno, muchas gracias por sus opiniones.

  En cuando al contexto, se trata de un estudio o una mirada de la identidad latinoamericana, en comparación con el -según al autor- aplastante influencia y presencia de los EE.UU. Este texto trae un sinnúmero de ironías, y una de esas, es justamente la frase expuesta.  Según yo entiendo, quizás esto quiere decir que _los latinoamericanos (nosostros) viven a costa de los poderosos (gigantes: países industrializados)...._


----------

